# 'Ottawa Public Library book tells Muslims in West to be at war with host country'



## Delta4Embassy (Dec 6, 2015)

Ottawa Public Library book tells Muslims in West to be at war with host country

"Are Muslims who live in Canada living in a state of war with their host country?  Should they see other Canadians as the enemy?

The Ottawa Public Library (St. Laurent Branch) is currently holding books by Mohamed el-Ghazali, one of the most extreme of Islamcist [sic] writers who preaches violence and hate towards non-Muslims and Muslims who do not live according to his extremist view of Islam.

One of the books has the title “One Hundred Questions about Islam.”  The book has several insights such as:

   1.  If you are a Muslim living in a non-Muslim country, then you are in a state of war against your host country.
   2.  If you are a Muslim living in a non-Muslim country, then you are living with the enemy.
   3.  Only a caliphate is an acceptable form of government.
   4.  If you kill the takfir (non-Muslim/apostate) then you will go to paradise.
   5.  Women cannot work.  Nor can they leave the home without permission.
   6.  You must kill those Muslims who leave the faith.
   7.  Christians have no rights and cannot be allowed to construct churches etc.
"

rest at link


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 6, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Ottawa Public Library book tells Muslims in West to be at war with host country
> 
> "Are Muslims who live in Canada living in a state of war with their host country?  Should they see other Canadians as the enemy?
> 
> ...



What is your point?.     Libraries should contain books------the lines you have posted
are consistent with standard muslim teachings.     People have a right to know.     Of course not all muslims adhere to that religion------some laugh at it


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Dec 6, 2015)

Books written by your enemy are more important to read than books written by your supporters.  You already know what your supporters are thinking.


----------



## Mudda (Dec 6, 2015)

I'm actually surprised that any Merruccans even know where Canada is.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 6, 2015)

Mudda said:


> I'm actually surprised that any Merruccans even know where Canada is.



which  Canada?       I know CANADA DRY GINGER ALE


----------



## BruSan (Dec 6, 2015)

And the O/P's point would be what exactly? Could it be that "freedom of speech" is a foreign concept to him?


----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 6, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Ottawa Public Library book tells Muslims in West to be at war with host country
> 
> "Are Muslims who live in Canada living in a state of war with their host country?  Should they see other Canadians as the enemy?
> 
> ...


Moderate muslims in action


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Dec 7, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Ottawa Public Library book tells Muslims in West to be at war with host country
> 
> "Are Muslims who live in Canada living in a state of war with their host country?  Should they see other Canadians as the enemy?
> 
> ...






BruSan said:


> And the O/P's point would be what exactly? Could it be that "freedom of speech" is a foreign concept to him?





(X)I will bet that this library would never allow any books written on white pride or books by David Duke because that would be deemed to be promoting racism and hatred, and we can't allow that. It would appear that only non-whites like muslims for instance can have their books promoting hatred and racism allowed in libraries. Freedom of speech for some but not for all. I guess it all depends on what race one is.


----------



## BruSan (Dec 7, 2015)

You stipulated the reason why David Duke's books MIGHT not be in there.

There are many Mid Eastern Muslims and you should know they are classed as "white".  In that regard alone there are more WHITE Muslims than others.

I'd be willing to bet Hitler's Mein Kampf is in there also.  He was about a racist as they come.  Libraries might choose books based upon their having some redeeming feature as literature......David Dukes.......not so much.

You declared yourself when you started talking about colour.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Dec 7, 2015)

BruSan said:


> You stipulated the reason why David Duke's books MIGHT not be in there.
> 
> There are many Mid Eastern Muslims and you should know they are classed as "white".  In that regard alone there are more WHITE Muslims than others.
> 
> ...





(X)Just because there are some ME Muslims that are classified as white does not make them true white. Maybe the reason for that is because of an inter-racial marriage situation where the white genes were stronger than the non-whites were. Who knows for sure. 

But besides that, there will never be allowed any books that may promote white pride allowed in most if not all libraries. That would just be promoting racism of course. With the lame duck mainstream media, the Caucasian race is always null and void. In the world we live in today only the lives of non-whites matter to them. The media always promotes and supports non-white programs and agendas, and always curses anything that has to do with the Caucasian race and their culture and traditions.  

I declared my pride in my race just like other races are allowed to do so without the fear of being called racists. Have you ever heard the Black Panthers called racists or Indian activists called racists for being proud of who they are and their culture? People like yourself have to get over this bull chit being spread by the lame duck media that all white people are just a bunch of racists just because they say they are proud of who they are. Stop listening to the media chit spreading hatred rants against white people. If whites are suppose to be so racist then why in the hell do white people allow more non-whites into their countries rather than more white people? Answer me that, if you can?  

Personally, I think that the white people are on the road to racial suicide if they don't soon start to wake up and smell the bloody chit that is being spread around by Hollywood scum and their controlled lying media.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 7, 2015)

feduptaxpayer said:


> ........Just because there are some ME Muslims that are classified as white does not make them true white. ......







"true white"


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 8, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > ........Just because there are some ME Muslims that are classified as white does not make them true white. ......
> ...



not worth thinking about it  UNK...         just remember the SN so you know that it is best to ignore


----------



## BruSan (Dec 8, 2015)

Haaar!  No kidding.    I think you're giving good advice with that idea.

"_True White_". ..brother!


----------

